# A short history of bike lights.



## Chris Hobson (Sep 21, 2017)

First of all a digression. The straw man fallacy describes a form of argument by which, unable to refute the actual argument of an opponent, you create a characature of the argument and refute that instead. As long the people in your target audience are not sufficiently well informed to notice, you can get away with it.

At the age of fifty nine I find that many of my contemporaries have developed a hatred of Christmas. I, on the other hand, have never lost the affection that I have for the festive season. I put this partly down to the fact that, when I was growing up, Christmas and birthdays were the only times that we kids got any new stuff. I think that I was in my early teens, or maybe a little younger before my parents started to give us any pocket money. Later I did a paper round and holiday jobs on farms but, in my early years, I had zero spending money and this tended to make Christmas a time of huge excitement and magic. This is a feeling that, even after half a century, I have never quite been able to shake off. One present that I can still remember was a torch. It was made of thin pressed steel with a chrome finish. I don't think that I went out much after dark in those days so its main use was to be shone around my bedroom after I had turned the light off or having the translucent wrappers from Quality Streets stretched over it for shining different coloured patches on the wall. Inevitably the batteries went flat and, with me having no money to buy replacements, it would most likely have disappeared into a cupboard or a box somewhere. It would probably have then been rediscovered months later by which time the batteries would have disintegrated into a gloopy mess of, probably toxic, chemicals. This was because the disposable batteries of the time were what was known as zinc-carbon batteries which had a somewhat short shelf life and a pretty short life generally.

By the time I was doing a paper round and having to ride my bike after dark, the technology that was applied to bike lights had not noticeably advanced since I had my toy torch. Not only were the batteries not very good, the light was provided by incandescent bulbs which, being pretty inefficient, would flatten them in no time. I don't recall what proportion of my paper round money went on batteries for lights but it must have been a fair bit. It was for this reason that I decided to embrace an alternative form of wonderful nineteen seventies technology, the dynamo. These came in two forms, the first being the dyna-hub. If you had one of these, it would usually be because it had come ready installed on a new bike. To retro-fit one would have involved changing a whole wheel or having a new wheel built around a hub. Only a professional cyclist could ever ride fast enough to get them to light up properly, I only ever remember seeing old people pedalling along at a snail's pace with a barely perceptible orange glow coming from the front light and a faint red glimmer from the rear. The lights would of course go out altogether when you stopped. The second type was what was known as a bottle dynamo, so called for the simple reason that it was shaped like a bottle. This bottle shaped unit had a little knurled wheel on the top which, when pressed against the wall of the tyre, would spin the dynamo and power the lights. The bottle dynamo provided much brighter lights that the dyna-hub, especially at lower speeds but there was one slight drawback. This was the fact that it felt as though you were pedalling uphill and into a head wind all the time. When you actually were pedalling uphill and into a head wind as well as using a bottle dynamo, you have a recipe for sheer cycling misery. Of course the lights still went out when you stopped. The instruction leaflet that came with my bottle dynamo set also included instructions for the more upmarket version which had battery back up. Hence you could switch to batteries when you stopped or presumably when you were pedalling uphill and into a head wind.

Once I left school and started work I gave up cycling as soon as I could afford a little motorbike. It was not until the mid nineteen eighties that, for various reasons, I started cycle commuting again. Bike lights were now made from mostly plastic rather than pressed steel but still with incandescent bulbs, there were LED ones starting to appear but they were pretty rubbish. The big advances in bike light technology were alkaline batteries and rechargeables. You now had batteries which had a reasonably long useful life or, you could invest in a charger and a couple of sets of rechargeable batteries instead. Zinc-carbon batteries are now mainly used as a straw man in advertisements for alkaline batteries. Buy these batteries because they are so much better than the ones people used to use in the nineteen seventies, which we are implying that our competitors still sell.

I stopped cycling for quite a few years, first going back to a motorbike and then a company van. I came back to cycling after being diagnosed with diabetes in 2013. At first I only cycled to work during the summer but eventually started riding in the dark and once more needed to light up my bike. By this time LED lights had come on a very long way. The combination of low energy use and alkaline batteries meant that bike lights were at last fully practical and no longer a complete pain, cheap to buy and cheap to keep in with batteries, who could ask for anything more? Well me of course, I've just bought a second set of Serfas 305 USB rechargeable cycle lights. My winter bike now has twin super bright lights front and rear. These are pretty expensive but take lighting up your bike to a whole new level. For a start, for the first time ever, you have enough light out front to actually see where you are going. The red lights at the back can be seen from the Moon. There are settings for really bright, not quite as bright but work longer, and flashing. They are really robust, amazingly compact and have quick release mountings so that you can swap them to your other bikes or take them off so that they don't get nicked.

I tell this tale partly to remind us all how much we take some of today's brilliant technology totally for granted. Although there are exceptions, we are pretty used to stuff that works well and then keeps on working for years. Our fridge just died and has had to be replaced. It had been cooling our food 24/7 since 1993. It is not too long ago that loads of stuff either didn't do what it was supposed to do or fell apart in an infuriatingly short time. As you can tell, I don't tend to do the rose tinted specs thing.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 22, 2017)

I surprised me that, after being up for three months, this post hasn't attracted a single comment. I thought that there would be countless night cyclists out there with anecdotes about their battles with the forces of darkness. Apparently not.


----------



## zuludog (Dec 22, 2017)

That's all well and good, but it's my observation, as a motorist and as a pedestrian, that about 90 % of cyclists don't bother using lights anyway; nor do they bother complying with any other rules & regulations


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 22, 2017)

I started with the Ever Ready ones in the late 70's and 80's (see below) and agree the lights and batteries weighed a ton for what was a fairly feeble glow.  Forget to change the batteries and yes there was a corrosive mess.












I remember cycling down Bocking Lane (quite steep) in Sheffield for my early Sunday morning paper round on my Raleigh Meteor.  My bike hit a pot hole and the rear light came apart.  I found the red plastic bit but I couldn't find the batteries in the dark - I think the batteries must have gone down a drain. 

I never had a bottle dynamo light set but seeing my schoolfriend struggle to pedal to end up with a dim glow and no lights at all when he stopped I decided against them.

I've never done a lot of night time riding but do use them in low light all year round.  I next had LED lights with batteries and the Moon usb cree LED ones I have now are unbelievable.  Really small and light in weight, very bright and simple to charge.  I've also got some of the small rubbery cheap LED ones - 99p from Home Bargains as a backup, they use a coin cell.  Incredibly these tiny cheap lights are brighter than the old Ever Ready ones I originally started with.


----------



## Radders (Dec 22, 2017)

I have pretty much the same experience of bike lights through the ages!

I remember when I first discovered that the old type of light didn’t actually enable you to see where you were going. It was In my second year at uni when I lived out in the countryside near Lancaster and rode my bike for the first time ever on an unlit road. Terrifying!


----------



## Dave W (Dec 22, 2017)

I remember the old lantern type lights very well. Also the bottle type dynamo. My first bottle type was sold to me by a friend at school but I had to relinquish it when it was discovered he'd nicked if off the matron in his school boarding house's bike!
Now have a tiny LED rechargable via USB red light on the back and have it strobing and even during daylight it improves my visibility even though I wear hi-viz clothing.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

i just have normal bike lights.  I had some battery life ones but recently swticed to USB rechargeble lights,  My new helmet also has a built in helmet light (which is battery based)  i wear a reflective vest in dark hours. But i always wear gloves which are reflective (well got these for christmas a long with a new bike).  i always have my lights on flashing as that identifies you as a cyclist and not a motorbike/moped rider.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

zuludog said:


> That's all well and good, but it's my observation, as a motorist and as a pedestrian, that about 90 % of cyclists don't bother using lights anyway; nor do they bother complying with any other rules & regulations



Yeah, lots of cyclists seem to jump lights.   I was sensible i read the highway code before i cycled on the road as i don't drive yet. So i know to follow the law.  I dunno if anyone else has this it states clearly in the highway code to never cycle on pavement so therefor it's illegal (unless it's a shared path or cycle path) But yet i see so many people cycle on the pavements and police driving past never saying anything. So why is it in the HC if there not taking action against those people disobeying the Highway code?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 7, 2018)

If cyclists use the road, I don’t see why they shouldn’t register for road tax. When I get a road going 8mph mobility scooter I have to do that, although it is free. I will be subject to all driving laws, so why aren’t cyclists? It’s only a historical anomaly.

And now cyclists in Edinburgh are moaning about tramlines. Well, if you are stupid enough not see them, or realise you have to cross them at a wide angle and not a narrow angle at 20mph, then you’re not fit to be on the road. Again, tramlines aren’t a problem to me in a fairly narrow wheeled wheelchair, because I’ve got some common sense, and a basic knowledge of physics and mechanics.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If cyclists use the road, I don’t see why they shouldn’t register for road tax. When I get a road going 8mph mobility scooter I have to do that, although it is free. I will be subject to all driving laws, so why aren’t cyclists? It’s only a historical anomaly.
> 
> And now cyclists in Edinburgh are moaning about tramlines. Well, if you are stupid enough not see them, or realise you have to cross them at a wide angle and not a narrow angle at 20mph, then you’re not fit to be on the road. Again, tramlines aren’t a problem to me in a fairly narrow wheeled wheelchair, because I’ve got some common sense, and a basic knowledge of physics and mechanics.


There's no such thing as road tax.  Bike's don't produce emmisions if that's what you mean by road tax. Also it's unconvient because you can't put tax disc on a bicycle and also how would Police keep up as bicycles don't have lisence plates? etc...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If cyclists use the road, I don’t see why they shouldn’t register for road tax. When I get a road going 8mph mobility scooter I have to do that, although it is free. I will be subject to all driving laws, so why aren’t cyclists? It’s only a historical anomaly.
> 
> And now cyclists in Edinburgh are moaning about tramlines. Well, if you are stupid enough not see them, or realise you have to cross them at a wide angle and not a narrow angle at 20mph, then you’re not fit to be on the road. Again, tramlines aren’t a problem to me in a fairly narrow wheeled wheelchair, because I’ve got some common sense, and a basic knowledge of physics and mechanics.



Yes but it isn't road tax - it's vehicle excise duty (VED).  A tax on the vehicle, hence why some of my colleagues with new diesel vehicles were paying zero VED due to supposedly being 'cleaner'.  (Presumably before they found out about all the fraudulent emissions tests.)  I agree all road users including cyclists should obey the highway code but how many motorists jump red lights, speed and are on mobile phones whilst driving - pretty dangerous in a ton or more of metal travelling at silly speeds.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes but it isn't road tax - it's vehicle excise duty (VED).  A tax on the vehicle, hence why some of my colleagues with new diesel vehicles were paying zero VED due to supposedly being 'cleaner'.  (Presumably before they found out about all the fraudulent emissions tests.)  I agree all road users including cyclists should obey the highway code but how many motorists jump red lights, speed and are on mobile phones whilst driving - pretty dangerous in a ton or more of metal travelling at silly speeds.



When motorist jump lights it's easier for law to track then down since veichles have lisence plates but bikes don't. So that's why bikes get away with doing stuff against the Highway Code.
Our of interest do police in your area do anything with cyclists and drivers disobeying the law? because it seems here police only do something if a accident happens or they get called. They don't seem to care much when driving around. I remember once i was cycling at a roundabout i signaled and thought i made eye contact saying i was staying on roundabout and that driver just suddenly pulled out without looking, i had to stop quickly to avoid hitting him which i managed to do somehow and there was a police car waiting to join roundabout at a different exit (he went off in a different direction but i dunno mabye he didn't see it as nothing happend to that driver and that driver could of caused an accident if i was going faster and didn't manage to stop in time.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 7, 2018)

We get hundreds of cyclists on the island in the summer, and very welcome they are too. Unlike motor homer types, they can’t bring a fortnights shopping and booze over from the mainland, so they spend local.

And 90% show a good awareness of single track road etiquette, pulling over to let people pass. And locals (like I used to do) stop when faced with a cyclist ascending a hill, because we all know it’s a sod getting going again on a steepish drag. It’s also great fun committing them to not stopping and waving cheerily as they pant by

The problems arise when yahoos from the city come cycling. Mind you, the same applies to drivers, as well. There’s always some bad apples. Very, very few accidents, though. Just a lot of swearing.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 7, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> We get hundreds of cyclists on the island in the summer, and very welcome they are too. Unlike motor homer types, they can’t bring a fortnights shopping and booze over from the mainland, so they spend local.
> 
> And 90% show a good awareness of single track road etiquette, pulling over to let people pass. And locals (like I used to do) stop when faced with a cyclist ascending a hill, because we all know it’s a sod getting going again on a steepish drag. It’s also great fun committing them to not stopping and waving cheerily as they pant by
> 
> The problems arise when yahoos from the city come cycling. Mind you, the same applies to drivers, as well. There’s always some bad apples. Very, very few accidents, though. Just a lot of swearing.



Agree with that Mike.  Most cyclists I know are car drivers as well.  The problem is an a***hole in a car is likely to be an a***hole on a bike i.e. it's the person that's the problem rather than the mode of transport.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 7, 2018)

Randomdiabetictype1 said:


> When motorist jump lights it's easier for law to track then down since veichles have lisence plates but bikes don't. So that's why bikes get away with doing stuff against the Highway Code.
> Our of interest do police in your area do anything with cyclists and drivers disobeying the law? because it seems here police only do something if a accident happens or they get called. They don't seem to care much when driving around. I remember once i was cycling at a roundabout i signaled and thought i made eye contact saying i was staying on roundabout and that driver just suddenly pulled out without looking, i had to stop quickly to avoid hitting him which i managed to do somehow and there was a police car waiting to join roundabout at a different exit (he went off in a different direction but i dunno mabye he didn't see it as nothing happend to that driver and that driver could of caused an accident if i was going faster and didn't manage to stop in time.



It's very rare I see any police although I'm in a fairly rural location.  I would imagine they would stop a car or cyclist for blatantly obvious things like jumping lights but for other more subjective things like close passes, cutting up etc then I doubt it.  Bike cams can be useful but even then with the evidence from what I've read the police don't seem to show much interest.  I've had some very close passes and some near misses but try not to let it bother me and just carry on.  The vast majority of motorists I encounter when on the bike are fine, courteous and give me enough room and I try and behave in the same way.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> It's very rare I see any police although I'm in a fairly rural location.  I would imagine they would stop a car or cyclist for blatantly obvious things like jumping lights but for other more subjective things like close passes, cutting up etc then I doubt it.  Bike cams can be useful but even then with the evidence from what I've read the police don't seem to show much interest.  I've had some very close passes and some near misses but try not to let it bother me and just carry on.  The vast majority of motorists I encounter when on the bike are fine, courteous and give me enough room and I try and behave in the same way.


yeah exactly. some people confront drivers but i would say that just makes things worse.  I've also had close passes and calls but like you others tend to be fine as long as your obeying the law. when drivers do or say something stupid i just ignore not it,  and carry on


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 7, 2018)

Horses don’t have emissions tax. Nor do cyclists. Nor do lots of non carbon emitting vehicles.
Horses came first. Then cyclists, then cars, then mobility scooters. Which if one wants to get past me on pavement is if you can walk faster than me then overtake. If not wait and do 2 mph like the rest of us.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 10, 2019)

Just by accident I came across a much more comprehensive history of bike lights here:

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/marty_light_hist.html


----------



## Docb (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheldonbrown is one of the reference sources of cycling info - check out the section on wheel rim sizes, their numerical codes and tyre compatibilities.  

On the subject of cycling and cyclists and their behaviour, you have got to remember that there are antisocial idiots in all walks of life and it is wrong to characterise the whole group by the antics of the few.  When I was a bike shop owner I used to get annoyed by the irresponsible cyclist because the anti cycling lobby (yes there is one although why there needs to be is a mystery) used their behaviour to condemn all cyclists.


----------

